# First real attempt



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is my first real attempt to stack Tyson, his feet look off but if someone could give it their best shot at telling me what they think of him that would be great,
Please ignore my retro basement (have not reno yet) and Andrew's skull suit snuggie- 

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Totally digging the skull onesie!!

He's handsome. Try to get his front legs under him more. Pick up his legs right at the elbow. Take his skin at his neck, when you pick up the outer leg pull the skin towards you. When you set the leg, release the pressure. Then do the same with the other leg.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Man I love his color same color as bella


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Totally digging the skull onesie!!
> 
> He's handsome. Try to get his front legs under him more. Pick up his legs right at the elbow. Take his skin at his neck, when you pick up the outer leg pull the skin towards you. When you set the leg, release the pressure. Then do the same with the other leg.


thanks Jax i will do that next time  it was a bloody struggle to get him like that..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nicely colored bi-color male with flat withers, but otherwise a good topline. Good placement of a croup that could be longer. Good angulation in front (might look even better if his front legs were under him), sufficient angulation behind. He is standing east west in front in this stack (I realize it is a first attempt). He shows good secondary sex characteristics so he must be fairly close to maturity (I believe you said on FB that you don't know his age).


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Very nicely colored bi-color male with flat withers, but otherwise a good topline. Good placement of a croup that could be longer. Good angulation in front (might look even better if his front legs were under him), sufficient angulation behind. He is standing east west in front in this stack (I realize it is a first attempt). He shows good secondary sex characteristics so he must be fairly close to maturity (I believe you said on FB that you don't know his age).


Thankyou!
No I don't, we got him a yr and a bit ago but other then the weight we put on him, he's looked the same


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is he neutered?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, and it was recent I have the paperwork some were in my office, not done by our vet but done before we grabbed him out of the pound. He mated with a Mal at his previous home.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I've never attached an image so don't know if this can be opened but it's a comparison of the GSD breed standard at the end of the 19 century to the GSD breed standard of today. 
The dog on the left looks more like your dog, which is not a bad thing...
right?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Findlay said:


> I've never attached an image so don't know if this can be opened but it's a comparison of the GSD breed standard at the end of the 19 century to the GSD breed standard of today.
> The dog on the left looks more like your dog, which is not a bad thing...
> right?


Oops Sorry...
but you can probably google it.
either way. Your dog is really nice and nobody would mistake him for anything other than a good looking GSD.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice Les! Love the onesie, where could I get one....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks like he was neutered when close to or when mature.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)




----------

